# "FATabulous" on Dr. Keith



## Gaining Goddess (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, so I know this subject has been beaten to death but I thought for those who were interested, there is a new free preview up on Dr. Keiths website of the upcoming show which they called "FATabulous". Click on the "Tuesday" link to view 

The Dr. Keith AblowShow


----------



## Pink (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link! 
I am excited to watch you sweet girlies on tuesday.
xoxoxo Pink-


----------



## Emma (Nov 10, 2006)

We don't get this show over in the UK, is anyone going to youtube it?


----------



## Carrie (Nov 10, 2006)

Dr. Keith: "What can a big girl do for me?"
Nicki (GG): "Come here and I'll show you." 

Priceless.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 10, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> Ok, so I know this subject has been beaten to death but I thought for those who were interested, there is a new free preview up on Dr. Keiths website of the upcoming show which they called "FATabulous". Click on the "Tuesday" link to view
> 
> The Dr. Keith AblowShow


i'm not getting the video


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks like a good show. You Nickii, look particularly lovely. I am going to ti-vo the show!


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 10, 2006)

consider my vcr-timer _set_.



BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> i'm not getting the video



Do you have a quicktime plugin?

EDIT: Is it showing in Atlanta? I can't find any listings.


----------



## altered states (Nov 10, 2006)

My god - did Leah and Courtney actually pull it out? Looks like a pretty significant change from the feeder freak show that we initially feared.

Also nice to see so many familiar (and attractive) faces there.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks great from the preview. And I'd like at assume the Dimensions gang should get some credit for pressuring this into a legit show, and the participants who took the risk and made it happen. I am happy inside. 

And, being in Central America, I totally wont get to see this broadcasted. Somebody please tell me it'll be available some other way!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 10, 2006)

That's great! All of you ladies looked *fantastic*, and it definately seems as though the show (at least judging from this preview) turned out to be very positive and non-exploitive. Good work, ladies... way to represent! And thank you Nicki for sharing that little "sneak peak" with us.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 10, 2006)

If it's come out positive, then I say kudos, but I still have my doubts, especially after reading the description they posted about the show: 

"They're fat and fabulous! Meet plus-size women who say they're hot, sexy and aren't ashamed of their super-size figures. Dr. Keith gets the skinny on fat with plus-size models, internet "feeders" and the men who love them." 

I still don't think they have it right and I still think they're pushing too much for it to a sensationalized topic instead of one taken seriously.

But I'm happy for the women who went on and found it to be a good experience.


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 10, 2006)

fanstastic I love it:wubu: :smitten: 



Gaining Goddess said:


> Ok, so I know this subject has been beaten to death but I thought for those who were interested, there is a new free preview up on Dr. Keiths website of the upcoming show which they called "FATabulous". Click on the "Tuesday" link to view
> 
> The Dr. Keith AblowShow


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 10, 2006)

Now to get my Tivo fixed!

I hope that the preview and show are as positive as it seems.

Thank you Nikki and Rhonda and all others who went on the show to show the world, you are super sexy and wonderful people!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 10, 2006)

made me do this:


----------



## The Fat Man (Nov 10, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> We don't get this show over in the UK, is anyone going to youtube it?



I can't find this show anywhere in my area, I'd also love for some kind computer whiz to whip this onto YouTube one of these days.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 10, 2006)

In San Antonio, it airs on KMYS/KABB FOX, 1PM weekdays. This link gives the stations and airtimes around the country.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 10, 2006)

the video didn't work for me (prolly some missing plugin or whatever), but i'll be watching the show when it's on. as long as you ladies had fun doing it and feel positive about your experiences, i'm glad things turned out the way they did. 
here's hoping for good editing.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 10, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> If it's come out positive, then I say kudos, but I still have my doubts, especially after reading the description they posted about the show:
> 
> "They're fat and fabulous! Meet plus-size women who say they're hot, sexy and aren't ashamed of their super-size figures. Dr. Keith gets the skinny on fat with plus-size models, internet "feeders" and the men who love them."
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying, but I have reasonable expectations that four or five big beautiful women can hold their own against a personality-neutral talk-show skinny bald guy.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 10, 2006)

Crap! I have class that day. Need it on youtube or something


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 10, 2006)

You two should be so proud of yourselves.

You look like you did great! I think you both are terrific representatives of women of all sizes/ages/shape/colors who have the confidence to say "I love myself the way I am."

Can't WAIT to see the show.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 10, 2006)

DVR set! I'll see if I can figure out how to get the video signal into the Mac and turn it into an interweb viewable kind-o-thing.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 11, 2006)

*Some behind the scenes*

They almost died when Nikki came in with a see thru top on.........they freaked when I came in with my cleavage showing LOL
The wardrobe guy taped & pinned my shirt together and every break was looking at me like I was about to just rip my shirt open. They were watching me like a hawk  I was secretly wishing the tape was gonna give & the pin break LOL 
They tried to make Nikki wear a jacket over her shirt!!
She put it on and they were like yes that looks great! ..........As you can see she DID NOT let them cover her up THANK YOU NIKKI!! 
I tried but they pinned me in "giggles"


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 11, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> *Some behind the scenes*
> 
> They almost died when Nikki came in with a see thru top on.........they freaked when I came in with my cleavage showing LOL
> The wardrobe guy taped & pinned my shirt together and every break was looking at me like I was about to just rip my shirt open. They were watching me like a hawk  I was secretly wishing the tape was gonna give & the pin break LOL
> ...



They thought a PIN could contain THAT cleavage???
LOL they really dont have a clue LMAO
Looks very positive! Cant wait to see it ladies!!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> DVR set! I'll see if I can figure out how to get the video signal into the Mac and turn it into an interweb viewable kind-o-thing.



Brilliant.


----------



## The Fat Man (Nov 11, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> In San Antonio, it airs on KMYS/KABB FOX, 1PM weekdays. This link gives the stations and airtimes around the country.



Woohoo! DVR is set to record.. thanks dude!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 11, 2006)

I plan on watching as well - Should be an interesting show.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 11, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> *Some behind the scenes*
> 
> They almost died when Nikki came in with a see thru top on.........they freaked when I came in with my cleavage showing LOL
> The wardrobe guy taped & pinned my shirt together and every break was looking at me like I was about to just rip my shirt open. They were watching me like a hawk  I was secretly wishing the tape was gonna give & the pin break LOL
> ...



Now THAT is unwise. If the thread door, that pin would have enough ricochet to put an eye out. >.0


----------



## chubscout (Nov 12, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> If it's come out positive, then I say kudos, but I still have my doubts, especially after reading the description they posted about the show:
> 
> "They're fat and fabulous! Meet plus-size women who say they're hot, sexy and aren't ashamed of their super-size figures. Dr. Keith gets the skinny on fat with plus-size models, internet "feeders" and the men who love them."
> 
> ...



The show is all about sensationalism. Look at the other topics on this coming week. Anna Nicole Smith, adults desperate to lose their virginity, inside the minds of porn stars. While a more serious format would be preferred, this show should still be mostly a positive for fat acceptance. Congrats to those who participated.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 12, 2006)

At least from the promos, and it seems reasonable to think the promos would be somewhat indicative of how the show went, it looks like Nikki and Rhonda and the others girls did a great job. They had to promote the show to make it seem interesting and provocative. 

They can't very well advertise a show by saying "On Tuesday's show the guests are fat women who like being fat. Also, their lovers will discuss that they like fat women." That is pretty boring. Additionally, the more vanilla themes of plus sized models or even men that prefer fat women have been done to death on talk shows, and at this point, there isn't a single department store that doesn't have a plus size department and many mainstream retail companies like Talbots or Fashion Bug or Dress Barn have plus size stores. It's pretty much mainstreamed by now.

So they punched it up a little. I don't think it's a big deal. Additionally, they seem to have focused on sexuality rather than just "being plus sized" which is a good message. And furthermore, I think it's so important for America to see women liking themselves, because we get barraged with messages that we aren't supposed to.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 12, 2006)

punching it up a little and mislabeling them as 'feeders' (or did they just throw that word in randomly to their description) because they don't think of those people as PEOPLE but rather as random potentially attention getting labels, well they aren't the same thing.

none of which has anything to do with the ladies who went...I still think they're awesome for doing it.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 12, 2006)

drat! i'm not seeing this in my local listings at all. 
here's hoping someone gets it online somehow. bummer.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 12, 2006)

nikki, BBW dream and hot chocolate looked great.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 12, 2006)

aww damn i have classes, could someone tape it and upload it to youtube or something?


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Nov 12, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> punching it up a little and mislabeling them as 'feeders' (or did they just throw that word in randomly to their description) because they don't think of those people as PEOPLE but rather as random potentially attention getting labels, well they aren't the same thing.
> 
> none of which has anything to do with the ladies who went...I still think they're awesome for doing it.



I certainly dont mean any dispespect by saying this because I completely understand anyones fear of being labelled as something they are not...but the term "feeders" was only used because there was some discussion on the show about that subject....both Dream & I are considered feedees and there was also another couple on the show that talked about how food was used in their relationship as a sexual stimulus. It was not used to desribe their entire line up of guests.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 12, 2006)

omg im not gonna miss it! well not all of it! i jsut gotta rush home fast after class XD


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 12, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> I certainly dont mean any dispespect by saying this because I completely understand anyones fear of being labelled as something they are not...but the term "feeders" was only used because there was some discussion on the show about that subject....both Dream & I are considered feedees and there was also another couple on the show that talked about how food was used in their relationship as a sexual stimulus. It was not used to desribe their entire line up of guests.


ohI have nothing against feeders, but the blurb the show posted about this particular episode used the term wrong, labeling all of you that way...

to me, that shows a lack of forethought and concern.


----------



## Fairia (Nov 12, 2006)

Hopefully, I'll remember to see/tape that episode this coming Tuesday.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 12, 2006)

Fairia said:


> Hopefully, I'll remember to see/tape that episode this coming Tuesday.


im gonna try and tape it


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 13, 2006)

Sigh... I'm also in that group of people hoping someone will put the episode on the internet. I'll be in class all morning... sigh 

It looks like it will be at least somewhat positive, all kinds of fun, and (because I'm a good FA through and through) some GREAT *and familiar* eye candy!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 13, 2006)

With all the internet savy people out there, im sure it will end up on a Utube or something. Then some wonderful person on this board will post it and everyone dance and be merry! Being ever thankful. Well I would dance and be merry  hehe
Sasha


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 13, 2006)

It's really cool that you girls (and guys who are lucky to have such beautiful big girls) are going out there and reinforcing that fat people can be happy attractive people!

It may seem like old news to people on these discussion boards, and the Dr. Keith show may not be the perfect forum to convey this message but these positive images counter the constant drumbeat of "thin is better" or "thin is the norm" that is constantly on TV and other forms of media!

Lets see more of this!

fa_man_stan


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 13, 2006)

DOes aNYONE KNOW HOW TO WATCH IT ON THE COMPUTER 



Gaining Goddess said:


> Ok, so I know this subject has been beaten to death but I thought for those who were interested, there is a new free preview up on Dr. Keiths website of the upcoming show which they called "FATabulous". Click on the "Tuesday" link to view
> 
> The Dr. Keith AblowShow


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 13, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> With all the internet savy people out there, im sure it will end up on a Utube or something. Then some wonderful person on this board will post it and everyone dance and be merry! Being ever thankful. Well I would dance and be merry  hehe
> Sasha


i can not promise anything but i will try, for you madame


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 14, 2006)

*PLEASE *someone get this on the internet. From what I've seen, the show's really interesting, but my VCR won't record for whatever reason, and I have to leave now for work.

Also, Ablow's head is too dull and needs just a little bit of polish.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm only halfway through the show - but Daniel? Bravo! A great representation for the FAs; he was smart, articulate and knew the boundaries between being and FA and being a caring boyfriend. 

If he and his girlfriend haven't found Dim already, I hope they do.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Nov 14, 2006)

I watched it and thought it was very positive. Moreso than other shows I've seen. All of you that went on did a wonderful job.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought there were so many great things about this show. Dr. Keith's closing statement was the most balanced and respectful thing I've ever heard. For those who didn't see it, he said "As a doctor, yes, I would have to be concerned and inform a patient of potential health risks of this lifestyle. But beyond that, I would not have the right to say anything. I would be no different with a patient that rode a motorcycle. I would have to tell the patient potential risks/dangers of that, but respect it if that patient said that riding was what made him happy. I can't say being a depressed size 2 is preferable."

They had the cutest feeder couple EVER. The man said "This is a fetish and it's OUR fetish. I don't think it's weird, it's just what we do." He also said that the second it stopped being fun for either of them, it would stop and that he loved the woman he was with, her size was secondary.

They had a FA/BBW couple on where the guy said he didn't get turned on watching her eat. I thought it was terrific to clearly show that not all FA/BBW couples are feeders.

Nikki was class and a half and was absolutely adorable when Dr. Keith said "What can a big woman do for me?" and she gave him a come hither look and said 'come here and I'll show you!" and she gave him a big friendly hug.

They showed mixed reaction from the audience, which I thought was fair enough. People are certainly entitled to their opinions. One skinny woman stood up and said she admired the ladies' confidence and that lots of women her size [pointed to her tiny frame] didn't have it and good for them. One audience member did express disagreement with the weight gain, and compared it to anorexics wanting to be overly small. While many on here would disagree, it was a fair question and of course she's entitled to ask and have it answered.

Overall, not the slightest _hint_ of a circus or freak show. Dr. Keith did a great job covering any questions the viewers might have and really gave the guests a great opportunity to articulate their lifestyle choices. I thought it was a job very well done, both by the show's producers and host, and the guests.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 14, 2006)

watching it now! so lovely!


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah the guy that didnt wanna watch his wife eat. he is pretty well known and so is his wife since she is a model. i might invite them here to the board.


----------



## bigvek (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm watching it right now, and THIS IS AWESOME. You can see people giggling in the crowd, but you know, what is so wrong with it?

I know girls that are 130 and below and have no confidence at all. I see destiny, 330 pounds and oozing confidence. Makes my life vidicated.

EDIT: LOL at Nicky sitting next to the guy. Wow, that was quite a size difference.


----------



## Mr Biggles (Nov 14, 2006)

can anyone get a screen cap or a vid of the show....Idk that would be awesome even if we could get just a bit for the people who dont get the WB


----------



## Leah33 (Nov 14, 2006)

I wanted to thank everyone for your positive feedback on today's show "FATabulous." We couldn't have been more pleased with our guests and we got great help from the Dimensions Forum. I know it took a while to earn your trust, but in the end, things worked out better than I expected. For that I thank all of you.

"The Dr. Keith Ablow Show" would LOVE to have the opportunity to work with you again. Please feel free to contact me with any topics you may be interested in seeing on our show. I welcome any suggestions or comments from our fantastic viewers.

Leah Kaplan

[email protected]


----------



## Mini (Nov 14, 2006)

Leah33 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for your positive feedback on today's show "FATabulous." We couldn't have been more pleased with our guests and we got great help from the Dimensions Forum. I know it took a while to earn your trust, but in the end, things worked out better than I expected. For that I thank all of you.
> 
> "The Dr. Keith Ablow Show" would LOVE to have the opportunity to work with you again. Please feel free to contact me with any topics you may be interested in seeing on our show. I welcome any suggestions or comments from our fantastic viewers.
> 
> ...



I'll be the first to admit when I'm wrong, and, yep, I was wrong. My apologies for doubting your intentions, and my thanks for presenting our community in a positive light.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 14, 2006)

You're a classy broad, Leah


----------



## The Fat Man (Nov 14, 2006)

Gotta' admit, I sat down expecting the usual dogging of the lifestyle, and was proven wrong, very well done show, very fair look at the culture from all sides.

Bravo on a well done show, all the ladies on stage, big hand to you girls.


----------



## Fairia (Nov 14, 2006)

I do agree that while others have their opinions on the subject, it's like with anything. Others can say or request what ever they want, but the only person to decide on one person's decision is that person himself. 

And Dr. Keith seemed to be open with what the panel had to say as well as the balance of all sides of the fetish, some enjoy parts of it that others don't along with controversies of such practices as with the mother and son, which by the way I kept thinking how old she was since they could've been a couple or brother and sister.

And props to the comment: "Some prefer whips and chains. Mine is cupcakes."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *PLEASE *someone get this on the internet.



I'm going to join in on the begging here.....


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'll be the first to admit when I'm wrong, and, yep, I was wrong. My apologies for doubting your intentions, and my thanks for presenting our community in a positive light.



Agreed. Mini was totally wrong here.

...As was I.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 14, 2006)

Crap!!! When I checked the tv listing for this area, they said the show would be on at 5, but it had something else in its place.I happened to turn on the tv at 6:55..THERE IT WAS!!! 

I saw the women on the couch and Ablow doing his wrap-up..that's it!!!!!

Hmmmmm, we need copies of this thing!!!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 15, 2006)

I've got it on the DVR, got the computer, got the software, but apparently I need another piece of hardware to get the signal from the DVR to the computer. The thing I bought today wasn't the one that will do the trick.

But I'm working on it, really!


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 15, 2006)

Gaining weight is the same as smoking. At least the audience seems to think so. I remember when I was about 12 years old, I had a friend, Kurt, who I thought was cool. I did everything he did, in an attempt to become cool, myself. Kurt and I used to hang out behind the convenience store after school. One day, behind the convenience store, Kurt pulled out a little baggy full of fat. My eyes widened in awe.

"Where did you get that?" I asked.

"I stole it from my dad when he was sleeping. He weighs, like, 300 lbs, so he won't notice if a few ounces are missing", he responded confidently.

I ate about one third of the fat, and Kurt ate the rest. He seemed to enjoy it more than I did.

Over the next few years, we continued to gain more and more. It was cool at first, but after a while, we needed to gain just to get through the day. I would gain an ounce or two after school, but Kurt was already up to a pound a week. He got caught when his dad's clothes started getting baggy. Since we couldn't steal fat from his dad anymore, we had to get it from the older kids. I eventually managed to quit gaining, and as a result, I started smoking. Kurt, however, continued to gain weight. He now weighs as much as his dad did.


----------



## -Michael- (Nov 15, 2006)

There's so many threads on this show! Copied from main forum thread:

I uploaded the whole episode. It is 97mb and is encoded in DivX with MP3 audio, so make sure you have the codec installed. The audio is a bit crackly, but that's what you get with recording off of an antenna.

Dr. Keith - Fatabulous (right click save as)


----------



## Ivy (Nov 15, 2006)

I just watched it from the DL that Michael posted above me and I am so, so, so impressed. You ladies did a wonderful job, as did Dr Keith and his staff. 

I really do not understand how anyone could think this was a negative portrayl of our community- I was almost positive it was going to be a total circus and we would all be made to look like creeps, I backed out of doing the show after telling the producers I was in because of this. I was so, so, SO wrong. Yes, there were a few things in the show that could been seen as negative towards a few issues but at least somewhat valid points were made when doing so, and MUCH worse things could have been said. The positive *FAR *out weighs the negative, and that is what matters.


----------



## panhype (Nov 15, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> I thought there were so many great things about this show...



Absolutely agree with your summary.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 15, 2006)

Copy from the main thread.

I did enjoy the show very much. It went a long way to being postive. And, I would like to thank Desire and Nikki and the other girls for going on and give size acceptance great representation. And, show the world that being fat and being obese is not always the same thing. I specially like it when they all talk about how being fat was a choice. One that they are happy with. Even though alot of the audience didn't seem to be able to get their head around it.

However, I agree that they seemed to have waited until Rhonda's segment to bring out the big guns. By comparing being fat to smoking and then comparing it to being anorexic. I didn't like the fact the Bruce treated the show as an intervention, for his mother. He couldn't seem to see that his mother was happy.

Of course, being a doctor, Keith reminded the audience that in his opinion fat and obesity are the same thing. 

All in all, it was a postive show for size acceptance.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 15, 2006)

Sparrow said:


> Gaining weight is the same as smoking. At least the audience seems to think so. I remember when I was about 12 years old, I had a friend, Kurt, who I thought was cool. I did everything he did, in an attempt to become cool, myself. Kurt and I used to hang out behind the convenience store after school. One day, behind the convenience store, Kurt pulled out a little baggy full of fat. My eyes widened in awe.
> 
> "Where did you get that?" I asked.
> 
> ...



Priceless...fuckin' priceless...bravo!!!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 15, 2006)

Ivy said:


> The positive *FAR *out weighs the negative, and that is what matters.



Interesting choice of words (kidding). There were plenty of good points for the show, but as they say, the chain is only as strong as its weakest link. Not to say that Rhonda is weak in spirit, because she presented herself very well, but to see the doctor and the audience single her out and base his closing statements mostly on her is what bothers me. 

Also, according to Rhonda herself, there was a statement from her son that was conveniently left out in which he backed off on his crusade to see her slim down. This is what gets me, this is why I didn't do the show either, and this is why I don't think that the show was ENTIRELY positive.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## mossystate (Nov 15, 2006)

Good lord..quit your whining!!!*L* From what the vast majority has said, the show was a success.Ablow is never going to NOT bring up the points he did..and..pssst..it IS his show.Any person going to one of those shows knows what they might be getting into, and sounds like the doc, overall, treated people well.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, that emoticon is too fucking funny.


----------



## HugKiss (Nov 15, 2006)

-Michael- said:


> There's so many threads on this show! Copied from main forum thread:
> 
> I uploaded the whole episode. It is 97mb and is encoded in DivX with MP3 audio, so make sure you have the codec installed. The audio is a bit crackly, but that's what you get with recording off of an antenna.
> 
> Dr. Keith - Fatabulous (right click save as)


Thank you, Michael for taking the time to set this for us.

Hugs,

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## Ivy (Nov 15, 2006)

He really couldn't have done the show without incuding his cautions etc in the closing statement.. I don't think the show was 100% positive, but it never is, and most likely never will be. But 95% positive, yes sir, and that's still a real good thing as far as I'm concerned.



UncannyBruceman said:


> Interesting choice of words (kidding). There were plenty of good points for the show, but as they say, the chain is only as strong as its weakest link. Not to say that Rhonda is weak in spirit, because she presented herself very well, but to see the doctor and the audience single her out and base his closing statements mostly on her is what bothers me.
> 
> Also, according to Rhonda herself, there was a statement from her son that was conveniently left out in which he backed off on his crusade to see her slim down. This is what gets me, this is why I didn't do the show either, and this is why I don't think that the show was ENTIRELY positive.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Nov 15, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


>



I love this emoticon and you Samantha


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 15, 2006)

Emoticon is priceless.


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> However, I agree that they seemed to have waited until Rhonda's segment to bring out the big guns. By comparing being fat to smoking and then comparing it to being anorexic. I didn't like the fact the Bruce treated the show as an intervention, for his mother. He couldn't seem to see that his mother was happy.


That's his mother he lives with. He sees her at her worst, not just when she is made up for the camera and sitting nicely on a studio couch, but when she is struggling, and, as he said, when she is out of breath from taking a few steps. I know something about that, because that was me a few years ago, and my son was in Rhonda's son's spot. He would get such a concerned, worried look on his face when I would have to walk any distance. I turned almost purple and would be breathing so hard he was certain I would have a heart attack any day. He didn't talk about it often, but I knew he was worried, and frankly, I didn't like living that way either, because it was restrictive, and dang, it's no fun to get so winded after hardly walking at all.

So, some might say that he should be more understanding, yet Rhonda herself brought up the comparison to smoking, and at first said it was a good one, but by the end contradicted herself saying it wasn't -- yet by then she had admitted that were he to start smoking 4 packs a day she would be as worried about him as he is about her.

When you have a young guy who has been raised by his mother, and her very life *feels* like it's in question (whether it actually is or not), it freaks a loving son out. And I felt it was evident that he has a very tender heart and he loves his mother. It's not like she is a neighbor or something, that is his _mother_ -- likely the most important woman in his life. I do not for one minute blame or criticize him for acting or feeling as he did. Why should he see that she was "happy," when she herself has talked about fearing she might be too fat here (though not often)? Who knows what is admitted at home? And why should he have the responsibility of acting more adult than she? 

The _entire_, positive tone of the show changed once her segment started, because they were able to discern and latch on to some implicit, yet evident, truths that aren't really admitted or talked about here, and that's all I will say, for fear of not wanting to start a war.


> All in all, it was a postive show for size acceptance.


I agree, and thought most of the show was great, and enjoyed it. Some of the comments were very positive, and the woman who stood up and said that that the confidence displayed was very sexy, and that many thin women don't have that kind of confidence, made me think, "right on."

As a doctor, he has to make some disclaimers, but I thought that he was very respectful and obviously does not value the Springer ethic of drama at any cost, which I appreciate and respect.


----------



## Mr Biggles (Nov 16, 2006)

ladies that was a great showing of all of our culture and I really enjoyed watching the whole thing and especially seeing the faces of all the downright skinny women with a look of shock on there face when you told them about gaining and FA's and all of that. Although I really didn't like that last little lady comparing gaining beauty's to that of anorexic and bulimics. That just wasn't cool. Every lady out there held there cool no matter what and I think thats all that matters really. Again everyone was amazing and Dream I am glad that things didn't really get out of hand there. It is really your choice not anyone else's and I didn't know that that Dan Guy existed but I really congratulate him for being an Honest FA/feeder and really an outstanding person. Really I am proud of our whole community for being so supportive and were almost mainstream because of this....Don't know if thats good or bad but whatever.

And a big final thanks to -Michael- for even with only 10 posts so far I congratulate him and in my mind is an outstanding member to even attempt to host it for everyone. Thanks all I am so proud of the Fat Community right now.


Signing Off
Mr Biggles


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2006)

I just watched the programme, thankyou very much to the person who posted the link and codec here  

I thought all of the guests did a great job.. WOW to Desire, what a spokeswoman she made, wonderful. 

With regard to Rhonda's segment, she was told several times before going on stage what her questions were going to be, so she knew what to expect. She also did not expect her son to come on and ask those questions. When it came to the bit though, they asked her completely different questions. She was disoriented clearly, and no wonder. So I don't admire the show. Whatever anyone says about it being mainly positive etc, the fact is that they pulled a dirty trick on her and they did it so that they would catch her offguard and she wouldn't be prepared. Hooray to Desire again for commenting when Rhonda was becoming distressed at Ablow's constant "will you stop gaining if your son gives us smoking" question. Yes Rhonda has a son and they brought him on to do some emotional blackmail, I truly believe to "spice" the show up. He is 18, an adult. I felt it was awful how she was picked on in that way for wanting to gain. She said she has set her sights on 75lbs more, and Nikki said she has another 200 in sight. Nikki I believe has kids too, and very much younger, yet not a word was said about that. It was just... bizarre. I must point out here that I truly believe anyone can do whatever they want with their body and Nikki I am not getting at you! Just interested that Rhonda was picked on when her son is grown up and Rhonda has smaller weight goals. I suppose they decided beforehand what part each interviewee would play in the show. 

If Leah comes back on the boards here, what I will be doing, is asking her why Rhonda was lied to and deceived, told false questions and had her son brought on to say what he did. 

I thought the guests were all magnificent - so calm, composed - great ambassadors and Rhonda did very well given what they did to her. I also think its very sad that, due to past shows being turned into freak shows, that people here feel so grateful that this one only picked on one guest. I think it could have been better in that respect, why NOT expect a decent show? rant over


----------



## brookeadmirer (Nov 19, 2006)

Who is the girl in the couple at the show? Do you know if she has a site? Or there is a site with information about her? I hope there is somebody could help me in this search.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Nov 26, 2006)

I just today found the time to download and watch the show. It was great! It made me wish I had been there. Great job ladies and thanks so much Michael for making it accessible to those of us who has to miss it when it aired.

I started a new job the week it was on and have been super busy since then. I am a close personal friend of BodNicole and was just sick that I did not get to see it. All of you ladies looked great and did a wonderful job showing just how sexy big girls can be!:wubu:


----------



## bbwmichelle (Nov 30, 2006)

I was invited to be on the show by 2 people from the Dr. Keith crew. But they were looking for feedee's at the time! I am just a bbw that likes to eat chocolate and take pictures of me nude!!!!! LMAO!! HEHEHE :kiss2:


----------



## AppreSheAte (Dec 1, 2006)

just thought i'd mention it.

btw nicki are you eating enough? haven't heard much from you lately.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 1, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Copy from the main thread.
> 
> I did enjoy the show very much. It went a long way to being postive. And, I would like to thank Desire and Nikki and the other girls for going on and give size acceptance great representation. And, show the world that being fat and being obese is not always the same thing. I specially like it when they all talk about how being fat was a choice. One that they are happy with. Even though alot of the audience didn't seem to be able to get their head around it.



I know it's not exactly positive, but I was amused to know end on the shocked, horrified, and perplexed looks on their little faces


----------

